# Returning a used mountain bike to REI?



## Edslittleworld (Jun 6, 2015)

Hello...I am asking more of an ethical question. About two months ago, I bought a Ghost bicycle from REI for $2500 and it's pretty good. It has the 27.5" wheelsize and it's more of a pure mountain bike (over 30 pounds). Since riding it around 100 miles, I have decided that I'd prefer a lighter XC bike with 29" wheels. I feel guilty about returning a bike that has performed otherwise satisfactorily. REI states their return policy is:

"We stand behind everything we sell. If you are not satisfied with your REI purchase, you can return it for a replacement or refund. Items must be returned within a year of purchase."

Is it ethical to return a perfectly good bike that has some trail use?


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

> Is it ethical to return a perfectly good bike that has some trail use?


Technically, the only reason you're not satisfied with the bike is because you bought the wrong one. Personally, I wouldn't feel comfortable returning it.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Their return policy should answer that question for you. "If you are not satisfied with your REI purchase, you can return it for a replacement or refund." Sounds like you like the bike but you aren't satisfied. 

As far as I'm concerned...it's their policy. It's not like you are one of those d-bags that bought and wore a pair of shoes for 6 years and then returned them saying they didn't fit. You rode a bike for 2 months, it doesn't work for you as well as you'd like. Take it back.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

"We stand behind everything we sell. If you are not satisfied with your REI purchase, you can return it for a replacement or refund. Items must be returned within a year of purchase"

Are you satisfied? Are there exception to this policy? If you are legally entitled to return the bike and you want to, I don't see anything wrong with returning it. Knowing that they give you basically a year to try something out would actually make me consider buying something from them.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Edslittleworld said:


> Hello...I am asking more of an ethical question. About two months ago, I bought a Ghost bicycle from REI for $2500 and it's pretty good. It has the 27.5" wheelsize and it's more of a pure mountain bike (over 30 pounds). Since riding it around 100 miles, I have decided that I'd prefer a lighter XC bike with 29" wheels. I feel guilty about returning a bike that has performed otherwise satisfactorily. REI states their return policy is:
> 
> "We stand behind everything we sell. If you are not satisfied with your REI purchase, you can return it for a replacement or refund. Items must be returned within a year of purchase."
> 
> Is it ethical to return a perfectly good bike that has some trail use?


Are you going to be buying the other bike you want from them? That might ease your conscious. Other wise it is their return policy and if you aren't satisfied with the purchase than do it.


----------



## Rider51 (Jun 6, 2015)

I've never dropped that much money at REI, but have returned things and never had an issue at all. I'd clean it as best as possible, and take it back. They will likely politely ask you why. If so, I'd tell them that you made a wrong decision on the fit and style of your bike to match your riding style and feel bad about retuning it, but it's just not the bike for you, at all. They likely won't blink too much. Just to verify, you are seeking a cash refund, not a replacement bike, or store credit of any kind, correct? They may ask you if you'd like to try other bikes, and at the very least, I'd try to work with them in this regard.


----------



## Edslittleworld (Jun 6, 2015)

True. I found a Niner Jet XT on sale at Comp Cyclist for the same amount of money.

Thanks, guys! I'm glad to see that I'm not alone in partially blaming myself for my purchase.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I bought my Cannondale Synapse from REI last year for this exact reason. I knew once I got it out on the road and it wasn't the right bike, I could return it. That and they beat my LBS price by several hundred dollars. But I also knew if the Synapse didn't work for me I probably would have gotten another bike (CAAD10). But it ended up working out and I love the bike. Point is, the policy is there for a reason and you aren't abusing it. If you rode the bike for 364 days and beat the crap out of it and return it just so you can get a new shiny bike...that's wrong.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Go a head and return it and don't feel bad. I've seen people return with way less honesty in their intentions. People buy car racks then return them two weeks later after their vacation is over. 

The bike will most likely end up in the next REI Garage sale for a nice price!!!


----------



## gremlin75 (Apr 13, 2014)

Return it. Someone else will pick it up an an rei garage sale and be happy for the discount


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Maybe you can trade it for another bike at REI?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Return policy is one year satisfaction guarantee. They will probably just sell is cheap in the next garage sale. Happens all the time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2015)

Edslittleworld said:


> Hello...I am asking more of an ethical question. About two months ago, I bought a Ghost bicycle from REI for $2500 and it's pretty good. It has the 27.5" wheelsize and it's more of a pure mountain bike (over 30 pounds). Since riding it around 100 miles, I have decided that I'd prefer a lighter XC bike with 29" wheels. I feel guilty about returning a bike that has performed otherwise satisfactorily. REI states their return policy is:
> 
> "We stand behind everything we sell. If you are not satisfied with your REI purchase, you can return it for a replacement or refund. Items must be returned within a year of purchase."
> 
> Is it ethical to return a perfectly good bike that has some trail use?


 It depends on which REI you bought it from and what size it is. Once I know if I can pick it up used (less expensively) I'll let you know how etihical I think returning it is. I'll also post dates that it might be more ethical to return it.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Nothing wrong with returning it if you have not damaged it. They have staff at REI and part of what they try to do is help you find the right bike for you. Sometimes both the customer and the shop miss the mark. 

If you are going to buy the lighter 29er from them it is even less of a problem, but I don't see a problem to begin with.

Part of buying from REI is their great return policy and you pay for that in higher sticker prices on basically everything that they sell.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Strictly ethically speaking I don't think I'd feel comfortable returning it. It seems like you may have made the wrong choice, I think I'd own up and just sell the bike on Craigslist. I'd say at the very least I'd ask for store credit and buy the replacement from them.

That being said, REI is a multi-billion dollar a year company, 2500 bucks isn't gonna hurt them and realistically they set themselves up for this situation. They have the right to refuse your return if they think it's shady, which I highly doubt they will, and can change their policy again if people keep taking advantage.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

They will resell the bike likely for cost or higher. They aren't going to lose money on this. They made the policy. It's their decision to accept returns for ANY reason for up to a year. Pretty sure they can't refuse a refund either...unless of course you brought in the bike after it fell off your car on the interstate at 80mph and got ran over by a tractor and trailer. Then you might have a little issue trying to convince them to take the bike back.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

It's really not that big of a deal! The return policy is there for a reason and they stand by it. 

I've seen someone bring in a bike with a cracked frame and instead of replacing the frame thru warranty, they gave him a whole brand new bike.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

If you've never been to one of their garage sales...you'd be shocked at some of the crap people have the nerve to bring back and the fact that REI takes it back. I'm sure that's improved with the new policy but I'm sure there's still some real landfill quality items in the back waiting to be resold.


----------



## Edslittleworld (Jun 6, 2015)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Strictly ethically speaking I don't think I'd feel comfortable returning it. It seems like you may have made the wrong choice, I think I'd own up and just sell the bike on Craigslist. I'd say at the very least I'd ask for store credit and buy the replacement from them.
> 
> That being said, REI is a multi-billion dollar a year company, 2500 bucks isn't gonna hurt them and realistically they set themselves up for this situation. They have the right to refuse your return if they think it's shady, which I highly doubt they will, and can change their policy again if people keep taking advantage.


I totally agree with you. I did list the bike on Craigslist, but I'd have to take a serious hit just to sell it because I was just getting lowball offers.

I did end up returning it for a refund...and took my lumps. :/ Although REI took it back, they were not happy about it and I was even chastised a bit by the salesman...plus I heard a few "Ahhh man!"'s in the background. REI said that bikes are not resold as used and REI has to take a complete loss. I kinda doubt that because I bought a bike from Performance and it was just too big. Not only did Perf take it back...they put it back on the showroom as NEW!

The reason that I justified (rationalized?) it is because there were NO reviews posted about this bike as it was so new. If I were to add a review, it would be somewhat negative on weight and unresponsiveness.

Again, people...thanks for the input!


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Bikes are sold at Garage Sales! Whoever told you that was wrong.

Glad things worked out for you!!


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Maybe they wanted to guilt you into keeping the bike, but there is no way it is a total loss for them. If they are not re-selling then that store's management is missing the mark.

Where did you buy the 29er? I take it wasn't from REI, which may be why they gave you a bit of a hard time.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Nubster said:


> They will resell the bike likely for cost or higher. They aren't going to lose money on this. They made the policy. It's their decision to accept returns for ANY reason for up to a year. Pretty sure they can't refuse a refund either...unless of course you brought in the bike after it fell off your car on the interstate at 80mph and got ran over by a tractor and trailer. Then you might have a little issue trying to convince them to take the bike back.


If they think your abusing he spirit of the policy, which is to ensure their customers don't get stuck with equipment that sucks, they will kindly decline your return. I've seen it happen which made me ask a cashier to give me the skinny. 


Edslittleworld said:


> I totally agree with you. I did list the bike on Craigslist, but I'd have to take a serious hit just to sell it because I was just getting lowball offers.
> 
> I did end up returning it for a refund...and took my lumps. :/ Although REI took it back, they were not happy about it and I was even chastised a bit by the salesman...plus I heard a few "Ahhh man!"'s in the background. REI said that bikes are not resold as used and REI has to take a complete loss. I kinda doubt that because I bought a bike from Performance and it was just too big. Not only did Perf take it back...they put it back on the showroom as NEW!
> 
> ...


I have seen many used bikes at my local REI's garage sales, I go to most of them. Even got a bike at one a few years back. Maybe something do with that brand or a policy change. I'm sure they will do something useful with it like make it a demo bike or something.


----------



## Edslittleworld (Jun 6, 2015)

cjsb said:


> Maybe they wanted to guilt you into keeping the bike, but there is no way it is a total loss for them. If they are not re-selling then that store's management is missing the mark.
> 
> Where did you buy the 29er? I take it wasn't from REI, which may be why they gave you a bit of a hard time.


I ended up buying a Niner Jet 9 from Comp Cyclist for $2600. All XT.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Edslittleworld said:


> I ended up buying a Niner Jet 9 from Comp Cyclist for $2600. All XT.


Cool! Enjoy the new bike. Don't worry, it's just business with respect to REI. They won't make as much money on the bike now, but they will sell it. They aren't going to toss a $2400 bike in to the dumpster.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

IMO, if I pay retail or close to it for a bike in a world in which I can also buy bikes online, on closeout, etc., I'd better be getting some value-added. The ability to return something that doesn't work out for me is value added.

I'm a bit curious now. What model?


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

Doncha wish REI sold new cars?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Imagine the lower prices chains like REI and others with liberal return policies could charge if they didn't have liberal return policies.


----------



## cwakefld (May 13, 2014)

You are within REI's return policy, you are not satisfied with the bike. 
That being said, I personally, would be very uncomfortable returning it. Just because a store has decided, and made it policy, that they can be taken advantage of in order to bring in more customers, it is still a personal decision. The fact that it bothers you enough to ask the question, leads me to believe it would bother you in the future. 

I do however believe, that if I were purchasing the new bike from them, I would feel less uncomfortable about it.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Flucod said:


> Lol, you have taken 2 bikes back after using them, 1 at Performance and 1 at REI? When will you send the Jet 9 back.:thumbsup: And what size do you ride?


Did he take one back to Performance, too? I missed that. In that case, better study that CC return policy closely. I bought one from CC in Septemebr and I don't recall their policy, but it might not be more than 30-60 days.

If the CC bike goes back then you might consider the most skilled and perhaps expesnive LBS in your area. Talk to an owner or manager who has experience fitting people and type of bike for purpose. It may be that you have really refined prefernces that are better suited to skilled, experinced staff.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

cjsb said:


> Did he take one back to Performance, too? I missed that. In that case, better study that CC return policy closely. I bought one from CC in Septemebr and I don't recall their policy, but it might not be more than 30-60 days.
> 
> If the CC bike goes back then you might consider the most skilled and perhaps expesnive LBS in your area. Talk to an owner or manager who has experience fitting people and type of bike for purpose. It may be that you have really refined prefernces that are better suited to skilled, experinced staff.


Or has no problem taking advantage of liberal return policies. Just wondering if he'd take a mattress back to Costco after nearly a year and essentially get a new mattress out of the deal for the next year (yep, I know a guy who does this).


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

I think that the fact that the OP asked the question should lead us to believe that he's not the type to abuse the policy. 

It's almost shocking to think that you can return a $2500 piece of merchandise, used, and get a full refund. I think that most of us put that in the "too good to be true" category. 

REI is a full price retailer, always has been. Their return policy takes the risk out of making a purchase. OP bought a bike, it didn't work out, he took it back. That's totally within the "spirit" of the policy.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

When I spend that much I make sure that I'm buying what I want. I'm not dropping that kind of cash on a hunch. Perhaps an expensive lesson is needed.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Travis Bickle said:


> When I spend that much I make sure that I'm buying what I want. I'm not dropping that kind of cash on a hunch. Perhaps an expensive lesson is needed.


I agree with you! If I spend that much coin, I've done my research and am pretty damn sure it's what I want.

But, REI has brought a, new to the US, brand in and there's not a lot of folks out there riding Ghost yet so it makes it a bit difficult to ride or demo.

It would be in REI's best interest to offer Demo bikes, it might save them in the long run.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> I agree with you! If I spend that much coin, I've done my research and am pretty damn sure it's what I want.
> 
> But, REI has brought a, new to the US, brand in and there's not a lot of folks out there riding Ghost yet so it makes it a bit difficult to ride or demo.
> 
> It would be in REI's best interest to offer Demo bikes, it might save them in the long run.


My local REI had a Ghost demo recently. They didn't have a ton of bikes but they are trying.


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

REI has gotten to be so expensive that I only buy stuff on sale or with my dividend. I think they need to strike some sort of middle ground. If something has a defect, or you are sending it back for a different size, like a pair of shoes worn inside for 10 min, that seems more justifiable than hating the color after six weeks of wear and tear. I haven't taken anything back since I joined in 1986. Maybe I am a chump?


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

wgscott said:


> REI has gotten to be so expensive that I only buy stuff on sale or with my dividend.


Just curious- if you only buy on sale then how do you get a dividend? Considering that most sale items are not eligible for the dividend?


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

MtbRN said:


> Just curious- if you only buy on sale then how do you get a dividend? Considering that most sale items are not eligible for the dividend?


There is an REI VISA, thru US Bank. Soem percentage of purchases on it go to REI dividend. That is basically how I get adividend now.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

I think the REI visa gives you 5% on REI purchases and 1% on everything else.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

REI = Rent Every Item

I don't know why they do this or how they can afford to. Maybe that's why their prices are kinda high. On one hand, yeah, it's within the policy and if I spent $2,500 on something, I'd wanna be satisfied.

On the other, I personally wouldn't feel right taking it back. It was your mistake. You rode one bike and decided you wanted something radically different. Perhaps you should've taken the time to try some bikes before investing the money.

Not trying to be a d!ck to you here, but it's all part of the process in selecting a mid or high end bike - try before you buy, even if it means blowing a few bucks renting the wrong bikes along the way. The end result is you know what class of bike you like and you wind up getting the right one.


----------



## Loadsled (Feb 27, 2015)

I just lost 600 on a 2700 perfectly awesome performing Scott genius because I decided to go another direction a few weeks after. I guess it's all about how you feel about returning stuff you probably should have been sure you wanted. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

I typed a similar response to Saladin's, re-thought and deleted it. Thanks for calling it like it is.

We all pay for the sense of entitlemeant when certain systems allow people to take advantage. 

Why not take responsibility for a decision and resell it on CL at a loss? Why pass it back to the supposed deep pockets retail chain and ultimately to yourself and other consumers?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

No issues, seems like the point of the return policy. REI is a full-price retailer and you are paying for that policy. I also understand feeling a bit guilty as any other LBS would most definatley say "no way", you would eat it, and have to sell off at a loss. To the folks saying REI isn't losing money on these returns...wrong. Of course they are. They may break-even if they sell it at a garage sale at cost-ish but they lost the profit they intended to make...I also don't think REI is a "billion dollar" company. I have a buddy who bought a ~$800 Marin 3 years ago from REI. The fork started clunking so he went back to see about a repair/warranty and they just gave him a full refund without even batting an eye. I know they have more recently updated their policy to reduce abuse and the guy who returns something 6 years laters b/c he "didn't like it" but they still have an excellent return policy. Also, to those going on about test riding etc...at the end of the day you really don't know much about the bike until you own it a few months and even a day-long demo isn't going to tell you the whole story. At some point, you lay your money down and take a bet of sorts on these things and every so often, you lose.


----------



## Magnum Ti (Jun 30, 2011)

Funny because I remember another thread on here discussing Ghost bicycles being sold exclusively in the U.S. at REI. Everyone pretty much said in that thread, that if you don't like it return it. I was disappointed in the Ghost brand, because they claim to be a German brand (I love things made in Europe..and more specifically Germany), and when inspecting their bikes about a month ago at a Maryland REI, it clearly says made in Taiwan on the bottom of the bottom brackets..not on the head badge, very smart, but a big turn off.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^just like most other brands...


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Magnum Ti said:


> Funny because I remember another thread on here discussing Ghost bicycles being sold exclusively in the U.S. at REI. Everyone pretty much said in that thread, that if you don't like it return it. I was disappointed in the Ghost brand, because they claim to be a German brand (I love things made in Europe..and more specifically Germany), and when inspecting their bikes about a month ago at a Maryland REI, it clearly says made in Taiwan on the bottom of the bottom brackets..not on the head badge, very smart, but a big turn off.


Designed and headquartered.....but most likely not built there.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Seriously Magnum?? What rock have you been hiding under the last 10 years?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Ghost is a German brand just like Specialized, Cannondale, Trek are American brands. Designed in the US. Headquarters in the US. Bikes and parts manufactured in Asia.


----------



## bloodninja (Jul 11, 2012)

Edslittleworld said:


> True. I found a Niner Jet XT on sale at Comp Cyclist for the same amount of money.
> 
> Thanks, guys! I'm glad to see that I'm not alone in partially blaming myself for my purchase.


No, you are completely to blame for your purchase. You're just very fortunate that REI has an awesome return policy.


----------



## Rider51 (Jun 6, 2015)

TiGeo said:


> Also, to those going on about test riding etc...at the end of the day you really don't know much about the bike until you own it a few months and even a day-long demo isn't going to tell you the whole story. At some point, you lay your money down and take a bet of sorts on these things and every so often, you lose.


I would agree with this completely. The best you can do is test a bunch of bikes, and pick one that fits you and your budget. Over time you'll either tweak the bike and adjust to it, outgrow it with your riding style, or you'll just give up and use that experience in your next purchase. That may take a year, it may take a decade.

In over 30 years of riding and racing all sorts of bikes, and I can't remember how many bikes, virtually every bike I've owned or even ridden was some compromise or another.

Sorry, that's a little off-topic from REI, but I think it's a valid point.


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

I consider myself pretty ethical. If items are missing from my receipt I will make sure they charge me for them. That being said you are 100% at fault. However, the reason REI has high prices is because they have a great return policy.

It is one reason why I buy lots of things from costco and I rarely take them back.

I dont think you are abusing the policy at all, but you should do your own research next time. You should rent the bikes and ride them for an hour or two on real trails that you know inside and out.


----------



## Tribble Me (Aug 27, 2012)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> It's really not that big of a deal! The return policy is there for a reason and they stand by it.
> 
> I've seen someone bring in a bike with a cracked frame and instead of replacing the frame thru warranty, they gave him a whole brand new bike.


I was one of those guys. I talked with the sales guy and the shop guy at REI and they both told me that I should return it vs. doing the warranty. I'd get the bike back much sooner (ie. today vs. 4-6 months) and they would handle the old bike frame exchange in-house for the broken frame. I'm not sure what they did with the old one. But I was happy. And that's why I would by another bike there.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

To the OP, mark your calendar,clock is ticking if you have received the bike. Once it is used the best you can get is store credit:

100% Guaranteed Returns | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

MtbRN said:


> Just curious- if you only buy on sale then how do you get a dividend? Considering that most sale items are not eligible for the dividend?


I buy all my groceries, etc. on the REI credit card.


----------



## Rider51 (Jun 6, 2015)

cjsb said:


> To the OP, mark your calendar,clock is ticking if you have received the bike. Once it is used the best you can get is store credit: 100% Guaranteed Returns | Competitive Cyclist


Touché! What an awesome post. Said everything.

Very reasonable, "normal" return policy, I might add. Especially for the good prices.


----------

